# A Different Merckx MXL



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I'm the original owner of a Merckx MXL in Motorola colors. I purchased it in May, 1994 and I'm sure the shop had it in the store since 1993. Looking back it's funny because it just wouldn't sell so eventually I bought it at a discount. I have the original lifetime guarantee from Merckx. Anyway...I'm trying to upload a photo that's to large but in the mean time...

...I've looked at many MXL photos and haven't seen one quite like this. The seat stays are coming into the rear of the seat lug, all the others I've seen are brazed onto the sides of the seat lug. The seatstays are a flat shape at the top and become round as they get to the dropouts. Of course, all the other tubes are ovalized....

Anyone have or seen an MXL with this chainstay arrangement???


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

I think the Team Telekom MXL in the Merckx gallery has the same stays as what you're talking about. It's the 2nd bike posted in the gallery.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=70726

I think this is the way the stays were done originally on the MXL.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

MM, there was a thread a while back that did an excellent review of the different styles of MX Leaders. I believe 4 different styles were noted, but a quick search should clarify.

b21


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Indeed it is...*

.....the same seat stay arrangement as the Team Telekom. I do note that mine has both chainstays chromed though.... Wll try to get some photos up.


ctam said:


> I think the Team Telekom MXL in the Merckx gallery has the same stays as what you're talking about. It's the 2nd bike posted in the gallery.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=70726
> 
> I think this is the way the stays were done originally on the MXL.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Updated with photos*

Here is a closeup of the chainstay attachement to the seatlug and the two chromed chainstays, That's not rust in the seatpost collar bolt, reflection from the flash.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*1995 Motorola Caloi*

---------------

Texbike


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*What??*

What do you mean?


texbike said:


> ---------------
> 
> Texbike


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

merckxman said:


> What do you mean?


He means it is one of the frames built for the Motorola team by Caloi.

They were re-badged as Merckx given that Merckx was the team sponsor.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

merckxman said:


> What do you mean?


Sorry about that. I posted a response to another thread (Lance on a MXL) in this one by mistake and then edited it to remove the info. Unfortunately, I couldn't remove the title. I should REALLY stay off the net during conference calls! 

Texbike


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> He means it is one of the frames built for the Motorola team by Caloi.
> 
> They were re-badged as Merckx given that Merckx was the team sponsor.


Actually, it was just the opposite. Merckx built the frames and badged them as Calois since Caloi was the team sponsor in 1995 and 1996.

Texbike


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

texbike is correct about the labeled Caloi bikes were Merckx's and not the other way around. In any case, the bike pictured pre-dates the Caloi deal and is a Merckx Merckx.


----------

